# Search Wheels By Vehicle



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*SEARCH WHEELS BY VEHICLE*
Bolt Pattern
Eurovan
Touareg
Golf R32
Steel Wheels 
337/20th AE/GLI
*4 X 100* Bolt Pattern
*5 X 100* Bolt Pattern
*5 X 112* Bolt Pattern
*OEM Wheel Info*, Weights & Photos
...Search Wheels by
........
.....Specific Brand

..............



As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 4:26 PM 5-10-2005_


----------

